# Does anybody know what Tropical fish pets at home sell??



## Tigvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi there!

This is my first thread!

Does anybody know what Tropical fish pets at home sell? I really want to know bacause it's my local pet shops!*W*c/p*

Bye!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Well as is the case with most chain or hometown pet outlets, by looking online it seems, if this is the same place, they carry a full line of animals and supplies, as far as personal experience, i have none, perhaps someone else will chime in. I looked at a few ratings and although we dont typically engage in bashing suppliers. The ratings i saw were typical of about any LFS with underpaid help, that are mainly just there to make a paycheck.

And last but by NO MEANS LEAST

Welcome to The Forum. Glad to have you here and hope you enjoy your stay, i realize this is in the wrong place, but sometimes you gotta take-em where you find Em 
*


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

*w2 wrong place but its never the wrong thing


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

welcome to our forum..i am also new in this forum....


----------

